

Gut Checks When Founding Your First Company - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/01/31/35-gut-checks-when-founding-your-first-company/

======
Tichy
[] I can read a 35 bullet points list to the end without getting distracted

------
diN0bot
> "I think there is one metric that can be used to measure the value of a
> human life and that’s impact....(p.s. i don’t use spell check…deal with it)"

??

------
MicahWedemeyer
I hate these kind of checklists because all they end up showing you is who you
wish you were. Have someone else fill it out for you.

------
sid-
I answered no to a couple of them. But more importantly "I am primarily
competing against myself" I need people around to compete with to bounce ideas
off and raise the bar for each other

------
z8000
I am exactly in this scenario and answered "no" to only 3 of the statements.
Taken at face value that's pretty encouraging.

~~~
notauser
When I started I failed 3 and 12 very badly:

\- I do not need positive reinforcement from others in order to be
happy/effective.

\- I handle disappointment well.

4 months of repeated failure and rejection has fixed that. I now handle it
very well indeed, and every time I fall short it provides me with
determination to carry on and do better next time.

I'm still pretty bad at uncertainty, but I'm working on it. It's really hard
to wait for a decision - much harder than dealing with a no (or yes).

I think a lot of the other things on the list, you wouldn't keep your
attributes for long after starting a company. The problem is that you only
have so long to change yourself before you run out of time and money.

~~~
jyothi
I agree esp when you are in trenches with your startup morale does go low.
With a very stressful and disappointing one year in 2008 even I said No to 3,
12 & 23.

23) I do not frustrate easily

Getting much better off-late though. Positive reinforcement from your own work
works best, even if they are small.

------
holograham
I answer yes to every single one...man I need to get out of my mega-
corporation job

~~~
DenisM
well, why didn't you? Is it lack of savings or lack of confidence or something
else?

~~~
holograham
lack of savings and student debt are tough to overcome

